# Motor mag es nicht...



## Bube_SPS (22 November 2019)

...wenn er 45 Jahre im Stern angeschlossen war und heute im Dreieck angeschlossen wurde.

Hallo Forum, 
Beiliegender Motor sollte bei einer Wickelmaschime etwas sanfter anlaufen und wurde deshalb ins Dreieck umverdrahtet. 
Das ging keine Minute gut und dann gab der Motor Rauchzeichen von sich. 
Wir haben ihn dann gleich in seinen alten Zustand gebracht.
Hat jemand einen Hinweis, warum?
...Bilder kommen gleich.


----------



## Bube_SPS (22 November 2019)

Diese Verdrahtung war der Süße gewohnt


----------



## PN/DP (22 November 2019)

In Dreieck-Schaltung darf man den Motor nur mit 3x 220V betreiben - Ihr habt ihn vermutlich trotz Dreieckschaltung an 380V betrieben?

Wenn ein Motor "sanfter" anlaufen soll, dann nimmt man üblicherweise Sanftanläufer oder Frequenzumrichter.

Harald


----------



## escride1 (22 November 2019)

Ihr habt den Motor zerstört ^^.
Bei 230/400 D/Y darf er nur im Stern betrieben werden. Richtig wäre Typenschild 400/690V gewesen.

Für den nächsten Motor:
https://www.elektro-kahlhorn.de/klemmbrettschaltungen:_:420.html


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 November 2019)

Ja, da wird sich die Wicklung verabschiedet haben und der Motor ist nun erst mal zerstört. Ihr könnt ihn neu wickeln lassen
oder tauschen. Und beim nächsten mal aufpassen, für was der Motor geeignet ist ( z.B. die Spannung im Dreieckbetrieb )

Wenn der Motor sanft anlaufen soll, dann hättet ihr ihn in Stern lassen sollen und einfach einen Sanftstarter einsetzen ( kosten nicht die Welt )


----------



## Bube_SPS (22 November 2019)

... Motor läuft noch. Sind mal gespannt, wie lange. 


Ich dachte, bei 3x220V ergibt sich dann zwischen den Phasen die 380 V.
Und es wären dann ja 3x 220V.  (xxx)
Und so könnte jeder Motor mit der Stern-Dreieck-Kennzeichnung wahlweise angeschlossen werden, mit Hilfe der 3 im Motor vorhandenen Brücken.

Nun, ich denke, es gibt viel zu lernen.
Ich schau mal, ob ich nicht noch weitere Lektüre finden kann. Danke auch, für den Link. 

Sanftstarter .... welcher wäre denn für diesen Zweck geeignet?

Schönen Rest-Freitag und einen guten Start in´s Wochenende


xxx geringfügig modifiziert..


----------



## Bube_SPS (23 November 2019)

Tja, es gibt viel zu lernen. . Wusste nicht, dass es Netze mit Aussenleiterspannung von 220V gibt. Jetzt erklärt sich so einiges. Danke!


----------



## escride1 (23 November 2019)

Hallo Bube_SPS,

Du hast geschrieben der Motor hat Rauchzeichen gegeben aber läuft noch. Prüf dennoch im abgeklemmten Zustand mit offener Sternbrücke mal den Motor durch (Widerstände sowie Iso). Nicht, das irgendeine Wicklung angegriffen ist. Ansonsten: Glück gehabt.


Sanftstarter gibt es in allen Variationen und Ausführungen.

Dafür hat z.B. Siemens auch eine Lektüre parat.

Welchen genau Du brauchst hängt davon ab wie schwergängig der Motor startet. Oftmals werden Sanftstarter 2 Nummern größer verwendet als der eigentliche Motor hat, da man die Class-Einstellung sonst nicht hinbekommt. Das wiederrum hängt von Eurem Aufbau vor Ort ab. Daher schau am besten durch die Lektüre auf Seite 14.
Wichtig ist: Auch mit Sanftstarter wird dieser Motor im Stern angeschlossen.

Wichtig zu erwähnen ist der Unterschied Sanftstarter zu Frequenzumrichter:
Sanftstarter schalten bei z.B. 50% (einstellbar) ein und regeln ab da an hoch in der einstellbaren Zeit. Am Ende ist der Motor bei 100% Leistung, nicht änderbar.

Frequenzumrichter können von 0 bis 100% der gewünschten Leistung stufenlos starten über eine Zeit und sind in der Endgeschwindigkeit regelbar. Solltet Ihr also erwägen die Geschwindigkeit einstellen zu wollen, dann lohnt eher der Frequenzumrichter.

Eventuell also vorher abchecken ob ein FU nicht sinnvoller ist wenn man die Geschwindigkeit irgendwann regeln möchte.


----------



## Bube_SPS (23 November 2019)

Danke! Hab ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## escride1 (23 November 2019)

Bube_SPS schrieb:


> ... Motor läuft noch. Sind mal gespannt, wie lange.
> 
> 
> Ich dachte, bei 3x220V ergibt sich dann zwischen den Phasen die 380 V.
> ...



Hehe ja, irgendwie ist es verwirrend das auf einem Motor 220/380 steht und man mit unserem 220/230V-Netz nicht dran darf.

Die 220V für das Dreieck heissen, das über diese Wicklung NUR 220V dürfen. Da heutige Netze mit 230V arbeiten ergibt das aber meist kein Problem, das verkraften die Motoren, aber die Drehzahl und anderen Werte ändern sich, z.B. Stromaufnahme.

Phase gegen Phase ergibt 380/400V. Bei einer Dreieckschaltung schliesse ich an einer Wicklung ja je Seite 220/230V an, über die Wicklung kann ich dann 380/400V messen. Das ist dem Motor zu viel.
Wenn ich diesen in Stern anschliesse, dann sind immer 2 Wicklungen zwischen den beiden Phasen und durch die dritte Wicklung erreiche ich einen leicht ausgedrückt "Nullpunkt". Also den N-Leiter wenn man es so einfach mal nennen will. Dadurch ist über eine Wicklung immer nur vom Sternpunkt (Nullpunkt) zur Phase die 220/230V messbar, über zwei Wicklungen aber 380/400V. Das ist dann passend für Euren Motor.

Ich empfehle für unsere Azubis immer dieses Schaltungsbuch. Darin finden sich viele Schaltungen verschiedener Motoren. Sehr hilfreich und sogar kostenfrei.


----------



## Bube_SPS (23 November 2019)

"...Ich empfehle für unsere Azubis immer dieses Schaltungsbuch. Darin ..."

Danke :idea:  Dann muss ich heute Abend schon nicht in den Pub, sondern kann was lesen.


Wo gibt es denn überhaupt Netze mit 220 V Ausssenleiterspannung? Isst das nur historisch bedingt?


----------



## escride1 (23 November 2019)

Ich würde ja lieber in den Pub gehen...

220 ist alt, ja. Aber in manchen alten Werken sind die noch immer vorhanden, spielt afaik aber meistens keine Rolle mehr, man muss darauf nur selten achten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 November 2019)

escride1 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja lieber in den Pub gehen...
> 
> 220 ist alt, ja. Aber in manchen alten Werken sind die noch immer vorhanden, spielt afaik aber meistens keine Rolle mehr, man muss darauf nur selten achten.



Bzw bei Frequenzumrichtern mit 1 phasiger Einspeisung


----------



## Senator42 (23 November 2019)

500 V hab ich auch schon gesehen.

Bei uns heisst das Drehstromnetz eigentlich (380) 400V. (Phase gegen Phase) == Dreiphasenwechselstrom
400 / sqr(3) = 231  das ist dann Phase gegen N


----------



## Bube_SPS (23 November 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bzw bei Frequenzumrichtern mit 1 phasiger Einspeisung




Die 1-phasige Einspeisung wird als UVW-Anschluß ausgegeben mit 220V.

Hab ich dann hier nicht wieder ein Drehfeld mit im 400 V zwischen den Phasen? 

z.B.:
https://www.conrad.de/de/p/eaton-fr...d0nn-a20ce1-1-5-kw-1phasig-230-v-1343618.html


----------



## Heinileini (23 November 2019)

Bube_SPS schrieb:


> Die 1-phasige Einspeisung wird als UVW-Anschluß ausgegeben mit 220V.


Das ist doch ein Widerspruch in sich!? Die Beschreibungen beziehen sich auf verschiedene Ausführungen, teils auf 1-phasige, teils auf 3-phasige.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2019)

Bube_SPS schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn überhaupt Netze mit 220 V Ausssenleiterspannung? Isst das nur historisch bedingt?



In anderen Ländern, das ist Regional bedingt!


----------



## escride1 (23 November 2019)

Also wenn man es genau nimmt, dann gibt es überall auf der Welt verteilt teilweise recht unterschiedliche Netze.
Für Europa, und hier redet man allgemein über das für uns gebräuchliche Netz gab es eine Angleichung, irgendwann 1990 oder so. War n ziemlicher Knaller, lauter falsche Angaben durch Hersteller etc. die alle meinten das Geräte nicht mehr genutzt werden dürften und alles neu gekauft werden muss. War aber nur Panikmache und Geldgeilheit. Das einzige was war ist das einige Geräte 10% mehr Leistung hatten. Also wurden Herde schneller warm, Wasserkocher schneller fertig, etc. Da man auch damals schon mit den Toleranzen hätte produzieren müssen und Produkte damals noch höher ausgelegt wurden (heute wird auf den Mü genau berechnet, früher kam teilweise noch n Daumen als Maßeinheit), gab es eigentlich keine nennenswerten großen Probleme. Zumal die Angleichung auch schrittweise geschah.

So hatte also DE früher mal 220V und GB z.B. 240V Netzspannung. Also wurde dann mal irgendwann festgelegt das beide Netze auf 230V genormt werden. Verblieben sind dann trotzdem die unterschiedlichen Steckdosentypen.
Da es üblicherweise eine Abweichung von +-10% in der Netzspannung gibt, z.B. Mittags beim Kochen, sind eigentlich alle hierzulande vertriebenen Geräte für die 230V+-Toleranz ausgelegt. Glaube hier in DE sind es irgendwas um die 201 bis 252V die die Geräte können sollen.

Wenn man nun über den Atlantik schaut, dann findet man oftmals 110/115V vor. In Industriebetrieben dort wird allerdings auch vermehrt immer mehr 230V genutzt.

Die 500V gibt es heute immer noch. Die werden teils extra aus dem normalen Netz hochtransformiert um Anlagen nicht umbauen zu müssen. Vermehrt in Stahlbetrieben.

Man könnte hier nun noch knapp 5000 verschiedene Beispiele/Typen/Netze nennen, glaub das sprengt den Rahmen. Also lass ich das nun dabei.

Also - 230V Netzspannung zwischen L und N, 400V zwischen den Phasen L1-L2-L3 und das ganze bei 50Hz.


Der gepostete Umrichter ist für 230V Netzspannung. Also L gegen N. Der wird dann intern durch Gleich- und Wechselrichter die Phasen verschieben um ein "Drehstromnetz" aufzubauen, welches er auf UVW wieder ausgeben kann. Somit kann man also an 230V einen Drehstrommotor betreiben, muss aber darauf achten, das er auf der Eingangsseite einen höheren Strom benötigt. Also hast Du das schon richtig erfasst - Eingang eine Phase und Ausgabe drei Phasen.


----------



## Knaller (23 November 2019)

Moin
Mein Senf :

Wir haben verschiedene Reglerbaureihen.
Eine wurde jetzt bis 690 Volt Netz konzipiert.


----------



## Bube_SPS (23 November 2019)

Hab vielen Dank!


----------



## Plan_B (24 November 2019)

Am Rande erwähnt:
Einen Motor, welcher "45 Jahre im Stern angeschlossen war" kann man durch den bloßen Einsatz eines FU *unter Umständen* bereits zerstören.
Natürlich kann es auch funktionieren, weil die Wicklungsisolation damals dicker war. Aber 45 Jahre Einsatz sind auch ein nicht zu untrerschätzender Alterungsfaktor für die Isolation.


----------



## Knaller (24 November 2019)

Moin

Um einen Motor gegen die Schaltspitzen der PWM zu schützen, könnte ein Sinusfilter helfen.

Machen wir immer da wo , wir die Spannungsfestigkeit der Wicklung nicht kennen.


----------



## Bube_SPS (24 November 2019)

Wir würden nach Studium des empfohlenen Buches folgenden Sanftstarter nachrüsten:
https://de.rs-online.com/mobile/p/sanftstarter/7662501/

Den kleinsten DS7.

Jedoch nicht bei "Mittelpunkt geerdetem Drehstrommotor".
Ja, wie erkenne ich den dies? Bereits am Typenschild?
Lässt sich dies auf den Eröffnungsbildern bereits erkennen?

Über Unterstützung würde ich mich nochmals freuen. Denn es war bereits ein sehr lehrreiches Wochende.


----------



## rheumakay (24 November 2019)

Vielleicht kann Bube_SPS erst einmal beschreiben, was er da für eine Anwendung hat.

Daraus ergibt sich dann eine entsprechende Empfehlung ob Sanftanlauf/FU oder ähnliches..

Unter Umständen auch gleich einen neuen Motor...die Wirkungsgrade bei neuen Motoren haben sich ja auch erheblich verbessert..


----------



## escride1 (24 November 2019)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann Bube_SPS erst einmal beschreiben, was er da für eine Anwendung hat.
> 
> Daraus ergibt sich dann eine entsprechende Empfehlung ob Sanftanlauf/FU oder ähnliches..
> 
> Unter Umständen auch gleich einen neuen Motor...die Wirkungsgrade bei neuen Motoren haben sich ja auch erheblich verbessert..





> Beiliegender Motor sollte bei einer Wickelmaschime etwas sanfter anlaufen und wurde deshalb ins Dreieck umverdrahtet.



Welche Info fehlt noch?


----------



## Bube_SPS (25 November 2019)

Bestellt werden durfte jetzt der Sanftstarter DS7 wie oben beschrieben.
Dies ist die vermutlich einfachste und am schnellsten zielführende Lösung des verlangsamten Anlaufs der Wickelmaschine.
Ohne dass diese wieder Rauchzeichen von sich gibt...


Gleichzeitig durfte ich auch einen FU bestellen.
Dies ist das längerfristige Ziel. Hat aber mit Nachrüstung von Motorschutzschalter, NOT-Aus, Start-Stop und der Parametrierung einiges an Arbeit vor sich.
Vermutlich hat sich mit meinem Anfängerfehler und den damit einher gehenden Rauchzeichen auch die Isolierung nicht gerade verdickt... So könnte auch ein neuer (Getriebe-)Motor mit Enddrehzahl ca. 145 1/min noch mit anstehen. Aber Weihnachten kommt ja. Und mit den Pubs hab ichs ja eh nicht so 

Habt vielen Dank für eure Zeit, Mühe und Verständnis.

Michael


----------



## Bube_SPS (4 Dezember 2019)

... für jene Helfer, welche es interessiert:
Der Sanftanlauf ging doch nicht so einfach. Einfach eingbaut und dann einfach nicht funtioniert.  
Mein Gedanke war, dass dieser (einfach) in die Motorzuleitung zwischengeschaltet wird. Das funzte nicht. Und siehe da, es bräuchte noch ein Start-Stop-Signal mit Steuerspannung, welches die Maschine nicht so einfach her gibt.

Wir haben dann dann den FU mit Hauptschalter etc. in einen Kasten verbaut und... es macht so richtig Spaß. Bin schon bissle angefixt.
Es ist echt unglaublich so bald etwas tut, wenn man es richtig macht  xSpruch geklaut und modifiziertx

Grüße


----------



## PN/DP (4 Dezember 2019)

Da hattest Du Dir wohl einen ungünstigen Sanftstarter ausgewählt. Es gibt Sanftstarter, die schaltet man einfach in die Motorzuleitung ohne weitere Elektrik und funktioniert   Ein richtiger FU macht aber mehr Spaß zum spielen 

Harald


----------



## escride1 (4 Dezember 2019)

Aber generell ist es so das der Sanftstarter oft nach dem Motorschutzschalter anstelle des Schützes eingebaut wird. Dann bekommt er auch gleich als Ansteuerung, also Startsignal das was sonst auf das Schütz gehen würde. Demnach ist es meistens kein Problem.

Aber dem FU müsst Ihr doch auch eine Freigabe sowie Links-/Rechtslauf, meist über 24VDC geben damit er anläuft. Wäre demzufolge das gleiche Startprinzip.

Sanftstarter, die immer aktiv sind, sind mir im Kopf gerade nicht bekannt. Also ein Startsignal muss schon immer da sein!?


----------



## Bube_SPS (8 Dezember 2019)

Die Maschine hing nur am Netzschalter, handbetätigt. 
Jetzt gibt es einen gar wunderhübschen Kasten mit allerlei Inhalt. Die empfohlene Lektüre war TOP.
Und da wurde statt Sanftstarter ein FU verbaut. Was für eine Freude!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Dezember 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Am Rande erwähnt:
> Einen Motor, welcher "45 Jahre im Stern angeschlossen war" kann man durch den bloßen Einsatz eines FU *unter Umständen* bereits zerstören.
> Natürlich kann es auch funktionieren, weil die Wicklungsisolation damals dicker war. Aber 45 Jahre Einsatz sind auch ein nicht zu untrerschätzender Alterungsfaktor für die Isolation.



Na hoffentlich hält die Freude auch lange an! Nicht gelesen oder nicht ernst genommen? Die höheren Eisenverluste werden bei höherer Frequenz auch stärker zum Heizen beitragen. Bei moderneren Motoren sind die Blechpakete besser für so etwas geeignet. Iso-Klasse E steht auf dem Typenschild. Vielleicht gibt das Aufschluss über die Eignung an einem FU.

Haltet zumindest die Temperatur im Auge!


----------



## Bube_SPS (9 Dezember 2019)

Danke! 
Die f(max) wurde bei 50 Hz belassen. Schnell genug ist die Maschine. Wichtig war der Sanftanlauf. Und wie berichtet, wurde auch die f(max) für schwierige Arbeiten heruntergetzt. Geht echt begeisternd.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Dezember 2019)

Ich sehe das Problem vor allem darin, dass der Motor bereits einmal falsch angeschlossen wurde, es gequalmt hat
und die Wicklung / Wicklungsisolation somit bereits vorbeschädigt ist.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Dezember 2019)

Bube_SPS schrieb:


> .. Die f(max) wurde bei 50 Hz belassen. ..


Der zweite Punkt, der zumindest indirekt schon angesprochen wurde, sind überhöhte Impulsspannungen welche bei FU-Betrieb auftreten. In Verbindung mit einer möglicherweise nicht dafür ausgelegten, natürlich alternden, und eventuell auch vorgeschädigten Wicklungsisolation ist das eine ungünstige Voraussetzung für einen FU-Betrieb. Aber naja, vielleicht läuft er auch in hundert Jahren noch.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Dezember 2019)

Also bei so alten Motoren solltest du wirklich noch einen Sinusfilter nachschalten.
Kostet nicht die Welt, tut dem Motor und vielleicht auch dem Radioempfang gut


----------

